# Browser friert ein beim anklicken von Onlinevideos



## ahamm (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe Gusty Gibbon mit Desktop effects und wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel auf Youtube gehe um eine Szene zu schauen dann friert der Browser ein beim Laden und ich kann ihn dann nur herunterfahren. Ausserdem kann ich meine avi Files auch nur anschauen wenn ich die Desktop effects deaktiviert habe.
Ich habe aber Flash plugins installiert und auch java Runtime fuer Mozilla.....
Kann mir Jemand helfen


----------



## ahamm (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo
Das mit dem Browser habe ich selbst gepackt.Flash war irgendwie beschaedigt.
Aber ich muss immernoch meine Effects ausschalten um ein Film zu schauen (der auf meiner Festplatte ist)
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## vault-tec (10. Dezember 2007)

*Zum Browser:* Bekannter Bug bei Gutsy, aber das Problem hast du ja gelöst bekommen.

*Zum Filmeangucken: * Kann es sein, dass deine Grafikkarte das sonst nicht packt? Mich kosten die Grafikeffekte beispielsweise glatte 4000 fps: Ohne Effekte habe ich bei glxgears gute 6500 fps, mit Effekten sinkt das auf 2500 fps runter. Ansonsten: Hast du alle gstreamer-Pakete installiert? Da sind die Codecs drin.


Lieben gruß, Niko


----------

